# Kon-Tiki 679 Garage Payload



## MrGaz (Nov 8, 2009)

Can anyone tell me what the recommended garage payload is for a Kon-Tiki 679 2012/13? (or any year)...Thanks


----------



## VanFlair (Nov 21, 2009)

Hi MrGaz

Found this old thread but can't find any current info, Swift web site no help.

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftoptitle-83487-garage-weight.html

Martin


----------



## MrGaz (Nov 8, 2009)

Thanx Martin...yep I could find nothing on the Swift website but looks like 200kg on the 2009 model


----------



## MrGaz (Nov 8, 2009)

Response from Swift below...interesting that they refer to it as a luggage compartment :? 

'The luggage compartment is designed to carry a maximum load of 150kg when towing or 200kg when not towing. 
Care must be taken though not to exceed the vehicles maximum rear axle loading and MTPLM as specified on the manufacturers weight plate situated on the front cross member of the engine compartment'


----------

